# 323Bh Rear Tv Mount



## owen208 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello,

I thought I would share this mod for the back tv area of a 2014 323BH. The dealer said I could put a 19" tv in the opening and would have to take it down everytime we travel. I decided to go with a 23" and make it flush with the outside edge of the cabinet doors. I liquid nailed and screwed a piece of hard wood to the back of the opening and then got a mount from Sam's Club that would extend out. The tv looks good and it gives you an extra spot underneath it for a dvd player. This will an extra spot for gaming systems or whatever. I have little ones and this will come in handy on rainy days.


----------



## owen208 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks,

It's all for the kids!! well that's the excuse I give my wife atleast!!!


----------

